# Free NFL superfan?



## colt (Jul 12, 2004)

After being promised free NFL Superfan, it showed up on my bill, being charged to me at three payments at 33 dollars per payment. The CSR said she would give me 10 dollars off/ month for six months. It showed in my notes that the original CSR promised me free NFL superfan. Any suggestions?


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

If it shows up in the notes from a previous CSR, insist on speaking to a supervisor and tell them nice but firm that you fully expect them to honor their commitment.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

I called in during the draft and was told that I would get it for free also. On my last bill I had a 33 dollar charge for it and called right away. The csr ended up charging me the whole 99 dollars for superfan and then gave me a credit for the $99 and the $33 that I had already been charged. So I would call back and make sure you get superfan for free and not the $10 credits, if that is what you want.


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

I just went through D* Hell and back for the Superfan. I was in Chicago on business back in April and saw a TV ad for free Superfan on the hotel TV. Being a D* sub for 10 years and a ST sub for the same amount I called and asked about the promo.

The CSR said sure no prob! That was easy.  Little did I know.

Fast forward to last night. I was online, reviewing my account, and noticed that SF was not indicated as a subscription as like ST. I instantly checked the threads at DBS and saw that SF should be noted on my bill too. No dice there either.

I called D* CS and instantly got the run around. No offers for current ST subscribers. There have never been any offers like that THIS year. Blah, Blah. I asked for retention. Same story. I thanked them and said goodbye.

I reviewed my bill and noticed that the ST billing was for Early Bird 5 pymts $49.80. Having been a previous subscriber I would think that this should have been a Auto-renewed price of $45.80 x 5. Which got me thinking. I think the CSR back in April changed me to Early Bird in order to get the free SF.

I called D* back, but by then it was pretty late and they said there databases were down and couldn't review any customer history. I said I would call back tomorrow.

I called back and talked to another CSR and explained my situiation about the Auto-renew/Early Bird problem. She immediatley offered $20 credit. I took that. She said she could offer SF for $99 with another $20 credit. I said no thanks. *Why are you offering me something for free 5 months ago and now making me pay $99 for it because of D* mistake? *  I asked for Retention. After explaining my situiation to the Ret Rep for the uptenth time, she put me on hold and came back and said she could offer the SF for free this year to try it out. It would auto-renew next year for $99 unless there was any other special offer. Finally!


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

Same for me (as above), but after the initial CSR, I was transferred to a rep that handles ST. She was very helpful. She explained that they have to charge the $99, but that she would credit my account for $99 to offset it. Just a matter of getting the right rep.

I think they will be hard pressed to charge for it next year, when many of the main channels will be in HD and almost all the games are being broadcast in HD. It's no longer going to be a novelty for a select few, it will be demanded as standard.

Plus, with the additional games on NFL Net, the Sunday Ticket itself is losing value as prices rise. After Thanksgiving, there will be 12 or so games per week on ST. Then there is the MNF double header for the opener.

11/25 has 11 games on ST
12/16 has 12
12/23 has 12

Sure it's just a few games spread over the season, but it's a trend that will grow.

As a Steeler fan in Northern New Mexico, ST is vital, but they are pushing their limits of acceptance.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

cbearnm said:


> I think they will be hard pressed to charge for it next year, when many of the main channels will be in HD and almost all the games are being broadcast in HD. It's no longer going to be a novelty for a select few, it will be demanded as standard.


If you've seen the recent press releases, it would seem SuperFan subscribers are going to have the option of watching games on their PC, as well as some updates to mobile phones.

OK, not bad ... but if all we want is the HD game coverage, why is it being lumped in with all these other bells and whistles? How about some "a la carte" options if all we want are the HD games? I suspect that's what many would like to see.

my 0.02


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone have fast access to retention I hate having to go thru the CSR first levels


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

spidey said:


> anyone have fast access to retention I hate having to go thru the CSR first levels


Doesn't exist anymore unless you've already been dealing with them and they give you a PIN to get straight through to them (and the PIN expires after 5 days).


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

spidey said:


> anyone have fast access to retention I hate having to go thru the CSR first levels


Try saying "cancel account" when the VRU asks why you are calling. This seemed to work for me last time albeit several months ago.


----------



## blacker (Aug 20, 2006)

spidey said:


> anyone have fast access to retention I hate having to go thru the CSR first levels


 i sent a email to directv telling them i didnt think i should have to pay for superfan cause i have the HD package and if i had to pay for superfan i wanted to cancel sunday ticket... they called me back the next day and told me they were going to give me free superfan...
i thought i would try a email first before i called.. it worked


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

I did the same thing, but instead of emailing, I called. I told them I pay for HD and I pay for NFLST, so why are they charging me for NFLST games in HD. Told them to cancel my NFLST, they transferred me to an "NFLST Specialist" who offered me SF free if I keep my NFLST subscription. Obviously I accepted and will enjoy yet another year of the NFL in HD.


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I called today and tried to get NFL Superfan for free. I requested to have it for free and if I couldn't I wanted to cancel both. So the very young "NFL specialist" came back and called my bluff and cancelled Superfan and NFLST. I called back 5 minutes later to cancel everything and got a sweet deal. 

New customer deal:
NFLST 4x $69.00
Free Superfan ($99.00)
Free Premier for 4 months (4 x $99.99)
A total savings of $450

I have been with D* for over 10 years and subscribe to Premier, MLBEI, NFLST & NBAPASS! I have two H20's & two HR20's and maybe paid $200 total for them.


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

blacker said:


> i sent a email to directv telling them i didnt think i should have to pay for superfan cause i have the HD package and if i had to pay for superfan i wanted to cancel sunday ticket... they called me back the next day and told me they were going to give me free superfan...
> i thought i would try a email first before i called.. it worked


actually it's a wording game with D*: you need the HD access to view HD programming that you receive in you base package however the NFL ST does not include the HD channels, only the SD channels. The NFL SFan includes the HD channels, plus everything else: RedZone, mosiac channel, short cuts and this yr the supercast to watch on computer and mobile.


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

jeffwltrs said:


> I called today and tried to get NFL Superfan for free. I requested to have it for free and if I couldn't I wanted to cancel both. So the very young "NFL specialist" came back and called my bluff and cancelled Superfan and NFLST. I called back 5 minutes later to cancel everything and got a sweet deal.
> 
> New customer deal:
> NFLST 4x $69.00
> ...


Actually the new customer offer does not include all of the features from SuperFan; only the HD channels. You might want to check your bill or hope that the person you talked left a note stating that you would get the full SF. unless they billed you for it and then credited it off.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They forgot to add SF to our renewal...after calling, all we got was a $10 credit for 6months. I'm satisfied.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

I canceled my NFLST this year (I just didn't get enough use from it). While I was on the phone I asked if they had anything for me...she said how about 4 months of free movie channels. I said sure! I wonder what I would have gotten if I was buying something! 

Then they called me a week later and made a "one-time only" offer. I could have had NFLST for $189 and free SF. It was such a good offer I almost took it! But I honestly only saw my team (Dolphins) one extra time last year.


----------



## tramm (Mar 31, 2007)

I had never subscribed to ST but have had Premier for several years. I wanted to subscribe to ST this year but not pay for Superfan. Called CSR and asked for ST with free Superfan. No go. Went online and signed up for ST. Called back 2 days later telling them I want to cancel ST because it doesn't include HD. Was offered Superfan for free. Didn't have to beg or anything.

Thanks for all the input in this thread.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

I have had Premier and ST for three years. I called and requested SF on the house. They said no. I said I think it should be, please review my account.

Four (4) minutes later, it was ON THE HOUSE.

Sweet.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Now im only on a year with D* but i have Premier and MBL EI/SF, NFL ST and my bills are nearly always over 200 dollars a month and add on the fact that each bill since April was purposely overpaid for the next month. They wont give me didly. I tried 3 CSR's and they will not give me NFLST Superfan for free or even at a discount. Yet i got 2 HR20's for only $50 dollars each.......go figure?


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

drx792 keep trying. You should be able to get it for free. Try getting customer retention by saying "cancel service" at the menu prompt.


----------



## EricAtUNC (Dec 29, 2006)

So I've been reading all these posts about the SuperFan. I haven't called or emailed Directv about anything. My account shows both NFLST and Superfan, when I look at my bill it shows:

07/29 08/28 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Early Renewal in 5 Payments 45.80 
07/30 08/29 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan Renewal Notice: No Payment Due 0.00 

I'm not sure about the no payment due if some of you are getting the $33. You think they will charge me the $33 during the last 3 months of paying the 45.80?


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

So since the season is getting nearer, I decided it was time to get SF..... for FREE!
I called spoke to a CSR who couldnt/wouldnt do anything. I asked to speak to a supervisor. I didnt threaten to leave or anything. I just told her that I knew for a fact that other customers were getting it for free. She asked how I knew this and I told her from these forums. I told her it wasnt even about the money, but I just could not pay for something that I knew others were getting for free.

Pretty simple, nice conversation and I was given it for free. Looked at my account 5 minutes later and it showed up as promised.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

hoopsrgreat said:


> So since the season is getting nearer, I decided it was time to get SF..... for FREE!
> I called spoke to a CSR who couldnt/wouldnt do anything. I asked to speak to a supervisor. I didnt threaten to leave or anything. I just told her that I knew for a fact that other customers were getting it for free. She asked how I knew this and I told her from these forums. I told her it wasnt even about the money, but I just could not pay for something that I knew others were getting for free.
> 
> Pretty simple, nice conversation and I was given it for free. Looked at my account 5 minutes later and it showed up as promised.


Sorry, I have a problem with what you did here.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

what is the problem? I didnt threaten to leave by lying. I didnt demand something. I simply stated that if some customers were getting something from MY provider for free, than I should also get the same thing for free. What is wrong with this?

Is joe blow somehow a better customer than I? I have auto bill pay, NFL ticket and nba league pass. If you get something for free, I should also get it for free, and I should not have to threaten to cancel anything to get it.


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

What is the Superfan test channel to see if you are active?


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldn't have done the "I read it on the internet chat forums" excuse to get it for free. I don't have a problem with what you were after, I just think it would have been more "he has more than me crying" if you simply said, you have have MANY friends that have received the SF for free that are similar customers to yourself. You wouldn't be lying as those "friends" are those guys here.

A great lesson I learned from my Dad over time was "kill 'em with kindness" rather than ***** and complain to get what you want. I couldn't tell you how many first class upgrades, room upgrades, etc., I have be offered WITHOUT asking by just having the right tone and kindness. Of course, the "kindness" is full of short statements that are exactly along the lines of what you were trying to do. You just went at it wrong. 

Good news is you got it for free, so your goal was accomplished.


----------



## kirthew (Sep 21, 2006)

Well... on Friday of last week I went home with the express purpose of getting NFL SF for free... I got a very nice retention rep and I told her.... Look... my account is on auto renewal for NFL Sunday Ticket... I called in June asking if I paid the full price could I get SF free... the rep told me no... and now I hear of a deal you had during the draft that if you order NFL Sunday Ticket you get SF for free... it has always been on my bill that I was ordering... Can I have SF for free now?

The rep looked at my account, apologized for the inconvience, and gave it to me for free... First time I have ever gotten anything free from D*... and it felt great!


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Last year I got Superfan for $49. This year it is 3 payments of $33. I called to see if I could get some kind of deal and they said no way. 12 years with these guys, and no deals. I'm not one to complain, so I won't take it any farther.

Seems like only the new subs get all the perks. Just doesn't seem fair sometimes!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

mluntz said:


> Last year I got Superfan for $49. This year it is 3 payments of $33. I called to see if I could get some kind of deal and they said no way. 12 years with these guys, and no deals. I'm not one to complain, so I won't take it any farther.
> 
> Seems like only the new subs get all the perks. Just doesn't seem fair sometimes!


Weren't you a new sub once? I am sure most new subs would gladly take your seniority and history over the marginal deals new subs get. If you want those new sub deals again, then disconnect and wait a year, then sign back up. Simple as that.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

Well you are assuming that I was "*****ing." I was very polite to this lady and we had a very cordial conversation. I was just brutally honest. My hnesty is seen by you as complaining. I do not see how me saying since you give something to some of your customers for free, that I want it also can be viewed as complaining.


I have never paid for anything I have gotten from D*, and I dont ever have to complain or threaten to leave. I got my hr10-250, my h20, hr20, and 2 standard def tivos all for nothing more than their 19.95 shipping costs. All I have ever done is call them up and ask them.

By the way, our call ended with the lady discussing their JD Power award for service, of which I told her they have great service.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Never said you were *****ing. All I said was that I wouldn't have taken the approach you took. That's all. Some of y'all read way too much into these posts.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

996911 said:


> Weren't you a new sub once? I am sure most new subs would gladly take your seniority and history over the marginal deals new subs get. If you want those new sub deals again, then disconnect and wait a year, then sign back up. Simple as that.


Thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

A great lesson I learned from my Dad over time was "kill 'em with kindness" rather than ***** and complain to get what you want.


Im sorry, somehow your lesson learned seemed to imply I was doing some of that *****ing you spoke of


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

hoopsrgreat said:


> A great lesson I learned from my Dad over time was "kill 'em with kindness" rather than ***** and complain to get what you want.
> 
> Im sorry, somehow your lesson learned seemed to imply I was doing some of that *****ing you spoke of


Nope I didn't imply what YOU did but rather what I was taught. Sorry if you assumed that meant you were *****ing. Complaining? Probably so.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Amen to whoever said "be nice"

I have been told "no" before and talked through it to EVENTUALLY get told yes

Be nice


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Amen to whoever said "be nice"
> 
> I have been told "no" before and talked through it to EVENTUALLY get told yes
> 
> Be nice


Or as I like to call it......"kill 'em with kindness".


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

psunate77 said:


> Sorry, I have a problem with what you did here.


I have no problem with this. I agree that if you are a good customer and other people are getting it for free then you have the right to ask and should get it for free.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

jsquash said:


> I have no problem with this. I agree that if you are a good customer and other people are getting it for free then you have the right to ask and should get it for free.


I don't think that is what is in question. It is the tact that was taken to get the result that could have been attained another way.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

From what he has told us, he was not rude and only stated the truth. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nobody said he was rude. It was the approach and tact used. That's all.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I guess we will just agree to disagree. I see no problem whatsoever with telling them that I read on a forum that this is what is happening. If you prefer to tell them you hav efriends that were given something, and I say people on aforum were given something, I dont personaly see how that matters.

In the end I told them that I knew they were giving a product away to customers for free, I then told them I expect the same product for free. 

I have no problem with what I did.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

996911 said:


> Weren't you a new sub once? I am sure most new subs would gladly take your seniority and history over the marginal deals new subs get. If you want those new sub deals again, then disconnect and wait a year, then sign back up. Simple as that.


Not so fast with that argument. I started with D* in 1996, over 11 yrs ago. There were NO new subscription deals at that time other than maybe a couple of free months of USSB. You paid for your boxes ($300 or more for what is now a standard box); you paid for installation, and you didn't get any discounted packages. Bottom line is that new subscribers today are getting far more immediately than long-time subscribers have ever gotten, and this is something that D* should aim to improve on. Those who have been long-time subscribers should be entitled to additional discounts and benefits, as this should be a reward for their long-term loyalty.


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

I was promised the Super Fan free as part of my upgrade to the HR20, sure enough they billed me this month. I called and they credited this months payment as well as an extra $100 Stated they would still bill me for it, but the credit would off set it.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

jsquash said:


> I have no problem with this. I agree that if you are a good customer and other people are getting it for free then you have the right to ask and should get it for free.


You don't have a problem with him telling Direct Tv others are getting it for free so he should too? Then he probably gives the name of the forum he read it on. I do have a problem with that. I never said he was mean, I am sure he was nice as he seems from how he acts in here that he is a pretty nice guy, but my question is the approach he took to get it.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

HouseBowlrz said:


> If you've seen the recent press releases, it would seem SuperFan subscribers are going to have the option of watching games on their PC, as well as some updates to mobile phones.
> 
> OK, not bad ... but if all we want is the HD game coverage, why is it being lumped in with all these other bells and whistles? How about some "a la carte" options if all we want are the HD games? I suspect that's what many would like to see.
> 
> my 0.02


I agree. The Red Zone = useless. The other mix channel = useless. I started subscribing to NFL-Sunday Ticket every year starting in 1994. 13 years. All I want is to see my Redskins in HD. I don't need all of the fluff! They haven't played a Redskins coaches/team show since about 1998!

For all of the price increases I've seen .. and paid .. since 1994, they should give the damn HD feeds for free with a paid Sunday Ticket subscription.

D* is about to send their most loyal, best paying customers to their trough one too many times! I've about had it!


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

George_T said:


> Not so fast with that argument. I started with D* in 1996, over 11 yrs ago. There were NO new subscription deals at that time other than maybe a couple of free months of USSB. You paid for your boxes ($300 or more for what is now a standard box); you paid for installation, and you didn't get any discounted packages. Bottom line is that new subscribers today are getting far more immediately than long-time subscribers have ever gotten, and this is something that D* should aim to improve on. Those who have been long-time subscribers should be entitled to additional discounts and benefits, as this should be a reward for their long-term loyalty.


Cheapskate!

My first D* box was a Sony receiver, the first one ever with an rf remote. Cost me $950 clams (not a DVR, either). D*/USSB offered me NO deals, and now 13 years later after subscribing to just about EVERYTHING, and paying them about $20,000, I am told that in order to see my games in HD after 13 years of paying anywhere from $129-$239 for NFL-ST, I must give them ANOTHER $99!

Jerks!

I also love paying them $10 month for 9 HD channels, two of which are HBO and Showtime which show nothing but their stupid made-for shows EVERY night!


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

psunate77 said:


> You don't have a problem with him telling Direct Tv others are getting it for free so he should too? Then he probably gives the name of the forum he read it on. I do have a problem with that. I never said he was mean, I am sure he was nice as he seems from how he acts in here that he is a pretty nice guy, but my question is the approach he took to get it.


Are you saying that you think D* doesnt know about this site and the stuff we say on here and you are mad that he spilled the beans?


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

jsquash said:


> Are you saying that you think D* doesnt know about this site and the stuff we say on here and you are mad that he spilled the beans?


Point out where I said this? I have a problem with the he got, I should get it, and people calling and just asking for deals.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

psunate77 said:


> Point out where I said this? I have a problem with the he got, I should get it, and people calling and just asking for deals.


Ok, fair enough. Everyone is entitled to thier opinions. I was just trying to figure out what you had a problem with. By the way did you get Superfan for free?


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

..


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

colt said:


> After being promised free NFL Superfan, it showed up on my bill, being charged to me at three payments at 33 dollars per payment. The CSR said she would give me 10 dollars off/ month for six months. It showed in my notes that the original CSR promised me free NFL superfan. Any suggestions?


EVERYBODY check this month's bill! I also signed up for free Superfan back in April and after being promised it and calling back to verify for the last few months I have not gotten charged for it until this month.


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

What's wrong with paying? You spend less time on the phone.


----------



## browningt (Jul 31, 2007)

Long time lurker, first time chimer.
Just read this thread and i have to agree w/ 996911. it just seems to me that blatantly calling attention to forums like these is not the wisest thing to do. call me naive, they may know all about us and not care at all.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

They know all about these forums. If I remember correctly, there was even a thread on the topic on the tivo forum. They changed the direct line to retention because of it. Telling them I got some info on a forum is akin to saying my friend told me so.

They know and there is nothing they can do about it. If they dont want people to know what they are doing, then they will have to stop. This ting called the internet.......... it actually allows people to share information.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

browningt said:


> they may know all about us and not care at all.


In some instances (like getting free deals), I would agree that what gets posted here probably doesn't have much of an effect on the way they do business. But they also see the value of the resource he as far as people who may have a better knowledge/understanding of things than the average joe, and they give credit for that and tap into that resource to make things better overall.

But as to seeing a bunch of posts on here about the fact that it sucks to charge for the whole SF package just to get the HD broadcasts, or that it should just plain be free, etc. - ya, they're not going to change what they're doing just based on that.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

mluntz said:


> Last year I got Superfan for $49. This year it is 3 payments of $33. I called to see if I could get some kind of deal and they said no way. 12 years with these guys, and no deals. I'm not one to complain, so I won't take it any farther.
> 
> Seems like only the new subs get all the perks. Just doesn't seem fair sometimes!


I have been a customer since day 1 also; looked at my bill today and saw the SF charge. I freaked. I had to go through 3 ret reps to finally get it for free. Catch was that I threatened to cancel my entire sub. I pay over 200.00 a month between all the sports packages thru the year and premier. I said to her you are going to lose a customer who spends this much over 99.00. She agreed and gave me the credit. Didn't mention anything about this forum, no need to.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

George_T said:


> Not so fast with that argument. I started with D* in 1996, over 11 yrs ago. There were NO new subscription deals at that time other than maybe a couple of free months of USSB. You paid for your boxes ($300 or more for what is now a standard box); you paid for installation, and you didn't get any discounted packages. Bottom line is that new subscribers today are getting far more immediately than long-time subscribers have ever gotten, and this is something that D* should aim to improve on. Those who have been long-time subscribers should be entitled to additional discounts and benefits, as this should be a reward for their long-term loyalty.


You got that right. I paid, back in 95 I believe, when the RCA and Sony's were the only receivers you could buy, over 800.00 including the antenna. And I paid 299.00 for an extra 5 years of protection. Older subs are getting the short end it seems, especially when you have to fight for a 99.00 credit for SF when I have been getting it since it's inception for free. And whatever happened to that A list crap you'd hear when calling customer service. Thev've lumped us all in with their new subs I suppose...


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

jsquash said:


> Ok, fair enough. Everyone is entitled to thier opinions. I was just trying to figure out what you had a problem with. By the way did you get Superfan for free?


I didn't.. I got Sunday Ticket, but no sportsfan, honestly it doesn't bother me.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

alant40 said:


> You got that right. I paid, back in 95 I believe, when the RCA and Sony's were the only receivers you could buy, over 800.00 including the antenna. And I paid 299.00 for an extra 5 years of protection. Older subs are getting the short end it seems, especially when you have to fight for a 99.00 credit for SF when I have been getting it since it's inception for free. And whatever happened to that A list crap you'd hear when calling customer service. Thev've lumped us all in with their new subs I suppose...


Some of y'all are some serious whiners. Sorry that you are being "lumped" in with all the new subs. You paid what you did in the beginning because you were an early adopter. It happens in EVERY industry. You want to be the "first", you pay for it.

Honestly, nobody gives a rats behind what you paid for your equipment or how long you have been a subscriber. So explain exactly how you are "getting the short end?"

Do we as new subs get any of those grandfathered packages and pricing? NO.
Do we get any seniority to get all this crap you guys whine and cry about to get free? NO.
Do we have discounted offers for sports subs like you do for renewal? NO.
Do we get to beat our chest about how long we have been with D* and cry about being giving the short end? NO.

See where I am going with this?

psunate77 got it right. He got WHAT HE PAID FOR and it didn't bother him that he didn't get something for free that others are willing to spend 30+ minutes on the phone to get just so they don't feel slighted as they perceive it..

To some of us, our time is worth more than that and there is no sense in getting all worked up about it.

On your next call, make sure and tell D* how you feel about the deals they give new subs and that in your opinion the new subs shouldn't get those deals b/c senior guys like you are not getting them. Maybe they will listen and take your advice since you are so senior with them. Then, how many people are going to sign up having being with another provider to bring their sub dollars into the fold so D* can increase the bottom line and send up more sats, offer more programming, add services that would not have been available had the revenue not come in.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Folks, there does not seem to be any real relationship between amount of time of subscribing, and the obtaining of discounts.

I got all my D* equipment, except the $99 H20 from Circuit City, for about $40during my first year of subscription.

Take the basic deal when signing up, then upgrade. The keys seem to be sending them a lot of money each month on time. Paying them electronically seems to help.

Then you're onto the randomness of CSR roulette. Really, length of time seems to have almost nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

996911 said:


> Some of y'all are some serious whiners. Sorry that you are being "lumped" in with all the new subs. You paid what you did in the beginning because you were an early adopter. It happens in EVERY industry. You want to be the "first", you pay for it.
> 
> Honestly, nobody gives a rats behind what you paid for your equipment or how long you have been a subscriber. So explain exactly how you are "getting the short end?"
> 
> ...


I am in my 11th year with D*, and I agree in principle with what you are saying. I may not have used the same words , but I do agree with a lot of what you say. Every time I see a thread that starts off with "what do you think I can get for free" it just drives me up a wall. Yes, everyone is entitled to try and get the best deal they can, but it is all the constant looking for things to call and whine about in order to get something for free that drives me nuts. How do people think D* pays for all the freebies in order to maintain the bottom line? I can pretty much assure you that all the freebies each year show up in the next pricing structure charged to all subs. D* is a business and they are not giving anything away that won't be recouped somewhere else.


----------



## Bly (Jul 9, 2007)

First, a phrase I live by, when we were born we were issued birth certificates, not fairness certificates. Life isn’t fair, get over it. I will also say I’m not usually a complainer, out of the thousands of meals I’ve ate out I’ve only complained twice, I tip well in restaurants so I get treated well. 

Now I’m going to speak out of the other side of the mouth, and I openly admit it!

D* pisses me off! I wish they’d treat customer who don’t ***** just as well as customers who do. I hate calling and asking for free stuff, I hate calling and having to haggle to feel like I’m not getting bent over the counter and f***ed.

I wanted ST and Superfan, but I couldn’t take just 2 minutes on the web to order it because I’d have to pay full price. So I wasted an hour of my time on the phone. Last time I looked $99 is more than I get paid an hour at work, so it’s worth it to haggle with them, and I knew they’d give it up for free to get me onto ST. I wasn’t a jerk, I just asked nicely until they gave it to me.

Why waste an hour of my time and an hour of CSRs time?

I’ve never seen a corporation play games like this one, but it is the reality of how D* operates. DTV has caused this nightmare by giving away stuff for free, if they think for a second this information isn’t going to end up out on the internet and cause them more heartaches, then D* is crazy. So I will play their game, and I plan on being a nice jerk about it. I plan on getting everything for free that I can. Why? Because they waste my time making me call to get treated... ugh.. fairly. Yes, I’m a hypocrite of my own phrase.

But I will make no apologies about it. For 10 years before I found this site I paid for everything at regular price. I never once called. I never once *****ed. I figure over those 10 years they took me for a couple grand I could have gotten for free. 

They treated my wallet badly because I didn’t complain, so with D* it pays to complain nicely. It pays to be blunt and honest with them. I don’t waste time playing games, I tell them point blank I know people are getting it for free, I have read 100’s of posts on the internet. So do it for me or lose my business.

Maybe one day they’ll stop playing the game, but until they do… they should only expect it to get worse.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Totally agree with you about D* practices. As I said in another post. If they would just have a consistent structure setup for programming "rewards" and the such then it wouldn't be a situation where the entitled feel the need to complain until they get what the "guy next door" got.

Maybe you are just in the wrong line of work then and you might change your perspective. $99 is a discount for an hour of my time. I don't like throwing money away but at the same time I just look at it like, "is my time worth it?". 

For example, I ordered a large ticket item yesterday and forgot to put in the "FREE SHIP" promo code and instead of calling to get it corrected, the $8 wasn't worth my time. I guess it comes down to what your time is worth and what you feel you "deserve".


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

When we signed up, we made a value vs. cost decision at the time of purchase. As a business, D* stock is valued at the level of revenue, less expenses. For the company to grow, it needs to increase its subscriber base. Come-on's such as free HBO for several months, etc, etc etc are short term benefits to get the customer to switch from its existing content provider.

Think of it this way - If D* were not increasing its subscriber base, it wouldn't invest nearly as much as it does by launching new brids, etc. They spend up front with the hope that we pay later. So far, we still pay. D* guesses at how much we are willing to pay. We validate that guess or reject it with our programming purchase decisions.

Do I like price increases to the cost of ST and SF? Of course not. Every year, I vote with my wallet.

Imagine what the landscape would look like if another content provider were able to broadcast all NFL games? To me, I really don't care which company sents the content across a piece of wire. NFL ST has been and still is the differentiator for me.

Don't look too long in the rear view mirror, the view won't change........


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

I called about Superfan during the draft and was told that I would get it for free. That is the only reason I expected it for free. The first year D* offered it, I payed $49 for it for half a season. Then the next year they gave it to me for free because so many people complained about it. So when I called during the draft and was told that I would get it for free I was happy. That call took maybe 15 min. That is worth $99 to me. Later it showed up on my bill, called again, another 15 min and the CSR gave me credits to make up for it. The only other time I ever called to get something for a discount was when I wanted to upgrade to HD DVR. I have called other times because of billing mistakes on their end and have been offered free credits but never asked for anything. As for new customer deals, that is part of doing bussiness. It is much harder to bring in new customers than it is to retain old ones, so they give better deals to new customers. It works the same way in other situations like cell phones, internet, and home phone service. The new customers only get those deals once. So next year the new guys will be in the same boat as us and will not get the new deal.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

> It is much harder to bring in new customers than it is to retain old ones,


While that is true, there's a follow-up. If, as a business, you don't keep your existing customers "happy" (the definition of what that is can vary widely), you risk losing them. And it appears that if the reason a customer "walks" is due to a perceived "value proposition" (someone else is offering the same service for less, or better service for about the same cost), then it is *several times more costly to win them back than it is to keep them in the first place.* This is exactly why there are "loyalty programs" - think of the hotel chains/airlines/credit cards with "points" programs.

DirecTV is certainly entitled to run their business as they see fit, but it continues to amaze me that they don't have a single, structured set of offerings - one set for new subs, one set for existing subs.

Playing CSR roulette is costly in this day and age of instant information (via sites like this and the power of the internet). It costs them revenue and potential profit when CSRs "give stuff away" - it costs them in retention and ill will when CSRs *don't* give stuff away, and it costs them a ridiculous amount in staffing costs - because the average call time is higher and calls per hour/day/week handled is lower (longer time on the phone 'negotiating', more call backs looking for a better CSR, etc.).

But they have chosen this model, and it seems to work for them. To expect people not to "play the game" is unrealistic - and they get all the downsides mentioned above, as well as whatever upsides exist (which we can't see and don't know).


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

dbmaven said:


> While that is true, there's a follow-up. If, as a business, you don't keep your existing customers "happy" (the definition of what that is can vary widely), you risk losing them. And it appears that if the reason a customer "walks" is due to a perceived "value proposition" (someone else is offering the same service for less, or better service for about the same cost), then it is *several times more costly to win them back than it is to keep them in the first place.* This is exactly why there are "loyalty programs" - think of the hotel chains/airlines/credit cards with "points" programs.
> 
> DirecTV is certainly entitled to run their business as they see fit, but it continues to amaze me that they don't have a single, structured set of offerings - one set for new subs, one set for existing subs.
> 
> ...


You are totaly right. There should be some sort of reward program and that would take care of alot of the problems.


----------



## al2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Think about this. D* customer base is very large. The amount of customers who call to get better deals with CSRs is very low. All the people I talk to outside of these forums don't even have a clue :eek2: about calling for better deals and promotions. It seems like a large issue here but to D* its probably minimal and thats why I believe it continues to go on.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Bly said:


> First, a phrase I live by, when we were born we were issued birth certificates, not fairness certificates. Life isn't fair, get over it. I will also say I'm not usually a complainer, out of the thousands of meals I've ate out I've only complained twice, I tip well in restaurants so I get treated well.
> 
> Now I'm going to speak out of the other side of the mouth, and I openly admit it!
> 
> ...


My D* experience mirrors yours. Same amount of service time, same lack of need to complain. I have only called them two times in ten years about programming charges, and both were in regards to Superfan.

In 2005, a CSR directly lied to me when I asked if I needed to order Superfan to get HD games. She said no, I have NFLST already. A second call elicited the same response when my wife called to confirm as I didn't believe them. Well, after they shut off my HD feed in week 2 of the season, I went off on them as it was their mistake and got the service for 50% off. Not free, but 50%. I was happy with that.

Yesterday marked the second time I complained as I learned about the deals that new and old subscribers were getting, as I didn't pay for the Superfan at all last year (D* choice). I was able to get the charge reversed, but threatening to cancel service isn't something I want to do often.

I have no issue with people bartering until they're out of breath, but I'll do it only if I feel the need to. There are better and more efficient ways to run a business, but for now it's D*'s chosen model. It is what it is.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

dbmaven said:


> While that is true, there's a follow-up. If, as a business, you don't keep your existing customers "happy" (the definition of what that is can vary widely), you risk losing them. And it appears that if the reason a customer "walks" is due to a perceived "value proposition" (someone else is offering the same service for less, or better service for about the same cost), then it is *several times more costly to win them back than it is to keep them in the first place.* This is exactly why there are "loyalty programs" - think of the hotel chains/airlines/credit cards with "points" programs.
> 
> DirecTV is certainly entitled to run their business as they see fit, but it continues to amaze me that they don't have a single, structured set of offerings - one set for new subs, one set for existing subs.
> 
> ...


The upside they get is subscriber growth. DirecTV added 409,000 customers this year (through June, 2007), which represents a 5% net subscriber growth - Nice numbers indeed. Hey, I've been a customer for 11 years and this year, only paid $69.00 for an $800 HD DVR. I would say they continue to invest to keep my business............


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

996911 said:


> Some of y'all are some serious whiners. Sorry that you are being "lumped" in with all the new subs. You paid what you did in the beginning because you were an early adopter. It happens in EVERY industry. You want to be the "first", you pay for it.
> 
> Honestly, nobody gives a rats behind what you paid for your equipment or how long you have been a subscriber. So explain exactly how you are "getting the short end?"
> 
> ...


This is why I don't post, and just read. However, what you call whining, that is your opinion. Opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one. I was pissed because I was TOLD that I would be getting the SF for free. I was told this point blank. What do I do, rollover and play dead!! I have received SF for free the past 3 years; why, because I was told on each and every occasion that I was an A list customer. "You've been with us since 95 mister so and so". Remember when they used to use that crap ass phrase on the phone!! I never asked for it for free, in fact one year they had a promotion for half price. I paid the fee and received a credit a month later. Never ASKED!!!

I read all the time what the RET people offer those on this site. What do you think I do, jump off the couch, call RET and ***** for freebies. I'm not that anal! 90% of the receivers in my home I received through retention and some sort of promotion, for free!! Showing loyalty is a necessity in my opinion, and DTV HAS shown it with me. I have in return by paying what I pay for service. Let's put it another way; only a fool pays for something they were told would be for free. My guess is you'd have paid the fee to further DTV'S bottom line. Hooray for you. All my "whining" did was force DTV to keep their word, and that was the end result. Now I will go back to just reading posts on this site....


----------



## hoffa (Nov 23, 2005)

So I called DTV because I noticed that my NFLST was not renewed. I never got mad or asked for anything for free. I just told the CSR that I wanted it at the early bird special. He basically said no. After 4 times on hold and countless offers (remember all I wanted was what I should have gotten). He told me I could have the Premier package including NFLST for $69.99 for 4 months. I then added Superfan for $33 for 3 months. I think this is a great deal. I did the math and i am saving $322.94 over 5 months (or $222.94 if I got SF for free.)


----------



## hoffa (Nov 23, 2005)

Now that CSR just came back on the phone and told me he would give me the SF for free. WOW I never even asked for it for free. What a deal.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Got my Super Fan for free after some whinning


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

alant40 said:


> This is why I don't post, and just read. However, what you call whining, that is your opinion. Opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one. I was pissed because I was TOLD that I would be getting the SF for free. I was told this point blank. What do I do, rollover and play dead!! I have received SF for free the past 3 years; why, because I was told on each and every occasion that I was an A list customer. "You've been with us since 95 mister so and so". Remember when they used to use that crap ass phrase on the phone!! I never asked for it for free, in fact one year they had a promotion for half price. I paid the fee and received a credit a month later. Never ASKED!!!
> 
> I read all the time what the RET people offer those on this site. What do you think I do, jump off the couch, call RET and ***** for freebies. I'm not that anal! 90% of the receivers in my home I received through retention and some sort of promotion, for free!! Showing loyalty is a necessity in my opinion, and DTV HAS shown it with me. I have in return by paying what I pay for service. Let's put it another way; only a fool pays for something they were told would be for free. My guess is you'd have paid the fee to further DTV'S bottom line. Hooray for you. All my "whining" did was force DTV to keep their word, and that was the end result. Now I will go back to just reading posts on this site....


What a real jerk off some of you people can be here. Conversation was civil, both sides of the debate were discussed and you come in with the ass holes analogy and then crack me for calling out the whiners. Did I call you a whiner? No. Whom did I refer to when talking about the whiners? Let me help you out since you are not really understanding all that "reading" you are doing. I called those people whiners that always want something for free and can't stand that the guy next to them got something they didn't. I have NO PROBLEM with you calling to get what YOU were promised.

No just relax, trade in your thin skin for a thicker one so you can get back to your task of reading.

ps. SteveHas, nice job of perpetuating ignorant posts. You think your post was comedic but rahter we all know the reason for your post if to stoke a fire. Nice.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

996911 said:


> What a real jerk off some of you people can be here. Conversation was civil, both sides of the debate were discussed and you come in with the ass holes analogy and then crack me for calling out the whiners. Did I call you a whiner? No. Whom did I refer to when talking about the whiners? Let me help you out since you are not really understanding all that "reading" you are doing. I called those people whiners that always want something for free and can't stand that the guy next to them got something they didn't. I have NO PROBLEM with you calling to get what YOU were promised.
> 
> No just relax, trade in your thin skin for a thicker one so you can get back to your task of reading.


Pardon me for my thin skinned reaction, but when you quote my entire post and then proceed to start with "Some of y'all are some serious whiners", I concluded you were referring to me. When you state that "Honestly, nobody gives a rats behind what you paid for your equipment or how long you have been a subscriber", well I take that just a bit personal. Some members on this site might be curious to know what a setup back in the day originally cost. Obviously you don't. I was discussing loyalty and in that vein I mentioned what the price of the system cost me and my length of time with DTV. The fact that I had to go through hoops to get what I was promised only underscores the issue.

As for being thin skinned, NOT! I live in NY; no one from behind a keyboard that lives a thousand miles away and who I will never ever meet will EVER get under my skin. I found it quite amusing actually and now I will go back to reading. Thanks for the banter...


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

alant40 said:


> Pardon me for my thin skinned reaction, but when you quote my entire post and then proceed to start with "Some of y'all are some serious whiners", I concluded you were referring to me. When you state that "Honestly, nobody gives a rats behind what you paid for your equipment or how long you have been a subscriber", well I take that just a bit personal. Some members on this site might be curious to know what a setup back in the day originally cost. Obviously you don't. I was discussing loyalty and in that vein I mentioned what the price of the system cost me and my length of time with DTV. The fact that I had to go through hoops to get what I was promised only underscores the issue.
> 
> As for being thin skinned, NOT! I live in NY; no one from behind a keyboard that lives a thousand miles away and who I will never ever meet will EVER get under my skin. I found it quite amusing actually and now I will go back to reading. Thanks for the banter...


My apologies. I really need to work on my quoting practices. I tried to capture the "essence" of what you said, yet applied it to all.

Looks like I need to do some reading myself 

I'm relatively new to this online forum thing so I'll get the hang of it soon. Just so hard to read people sometimes and stuff just comes across one way when it could very well have been intended another.

What we need is video posts! Then we could really know what people mean. I think.

......and now back to our regularly scheduled programming (no pun intended  ).


----------



## alant40 (Oct 8, 2006)

996911 said:


> My apologies. I really need to work on my quoting practices. I tried to capture the "essence" of what you said, yet applied it to all.
> 
> Looks like I need to do some reading myself
> 
> ...


No problem...Video posts, now there's an idea....


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Sep 4, 2006)

We are all customers of D*. If joe schmuck is getting something for free, I want is for free also. PERIOD. You can call it whining if you like< i dont really care. I HATE calling in to D* to complain about anything. I love D*. But when I come on these forums and find out many people are getting something for nothing, I simply call in and want the same. I dont call and ask for something for nothing that others arent getting.


I have an hr10-250........ Free
Hr20.............free
H10...........free
2 SD tivos.............free

If others are getting it, ill call for the same. Customer jack is no better than me.
When d* stops this game, ill stop calling.
Hey, foot ball is next week...... lets all be hapy


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

hoopsrgreat said:


> We are all customers of D*. If joe schmuck is getting something for free, I want is for free also. PERIOD. You can call it whining if you like< i dont really care. I HATE calling in to D* to complain about anything. I love D*. But when I come on these forums and find out many people are getting something for nothing, I simply call in and want the same. I dont call and ask for something for nothing that others arent getting.
> 
> I have an hr10-250........ Free
> Hr20.............free
> ...


Seriously people should be happy we can get these deals D* has earned my business by doing these things. It's all about the bottom line for them and if they can offer me a special for ST and SF and make money then great. People should be happy somebody got a special. That's why I shared what I got and appreciate it when others pass along that news. So I don't want to hear people complaining about D* not offering you this or that, because if it's a choice of offering everybody something or everybody nothing you can be sure D* will choose nothing. We all take what we can get and it doesn't hurt to ask for something free. I hope you all can get a deal but if you can't don't be a hater to those that could.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

Customer Jack does offer D* something you can't - a new customer.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

SORRY FOR THE LENGTH!

This is a little different angle on the "not getting SuperFan for free" story.

I, too, was told back on draft weekend that I would be getting SuperFan for free. I've been a D* sub since 1996 and a Sunday Ticket subscriber since day 1. I was set up for auto-renewal and aside from one or two small glitches along the way with that showing right on their system, I never really gave a second thought to Sunday Ticket each year other than I was still getting it.

Fast forward to my latest bill, where sure enough - a SuperFan charge #1 of 3 of $33.00 showed up. I called and spoke with Stephanie (I'm assuming a first tier CSR) and explained that I was told on Draft Weekend that I would be receiving SF free this season. She looked into things and told me there are no deals to be had for SF and what I was told I was told in error. Several clarifications and more research later, still the same thing - no such deals to be had and SF is not free. I thanked her for her time and ended the call. Cool head, no screaming, no harsh tone, etc. - just a very civilized conversation.

Instinct (and most advice here) would say, call back and talk to another CSR. What I actually did was to e-mail my local FOX and CBS affiliates' programming departments asking if they could provide me with a list of the actual games they are scheduled to broadcast this season. I did this on August 27th and I received an e-mail the next day from the FOX affiliate with a spread sheet of their NFL broadcast schedule (I'm in Vikings territory and a Vikings fan [don't cry for me  ]). I received an automated e-mail response from the CBS affiliate the same night as I sent my e-mail and it explained that since they were busy with the MN State Fair it may be a while before I hear from them, and I haven't as of yet.

I took a step back and looked at the overall situation. I do not use the SF features other than HD. When I thought about it, other than occasionally catching the Steelers games (a "second" team favorite), I recorded all of the games each Sunday primarily so I could go check out big plays or scoring plays when I saw scoring changes, etc. (since I am also an admitted Fantasy Football junkie).

So looking at the NFL schedule; CBS and FOX broadcast Sunday afternoons and other than bye weeks or blackouts (which I would not be able to watch through Sunday Ticket anyway), all of the Sunday afternoon Vikings games will be available to me on network TV - and more likely than not in HD as well (at least all the FOX games). Add in the Sunday night NBC game, ESPN-HD coverage on Monday night and games carried on the NFL Network (which I should also get in HD through the HD Access package) and I will have all the football I could watch and then some.

Couple the above with the launch of the new HD channels this month and the new fall TV season (I watch WAY too much TV), and I realized - distancing myself from the "I do this every year without thinking about it" aspect of ST renewal - I could more than likely do without Sunday Ticket all together and not miss much (some, I'm sure, but not much). So I called D* tonight, talked to a very helpful CSR named Roxanna, and explained why I wanted to cancel Sunday Ticket. She took care of it and I got credited the $181.48 I had already been billed/paid to date.

I explained to her the reason I was canceling and that it was the charging of SF when I was told I would not have to pay for it that got me to step back and look at the overall picture. I also explained that I had only been getting SF for the HD broadcast aspect - that I had no interest in, nor did I ever use, the Red Zone channel, the 8 games on one screen channel and the other pieces of SF other than HD. I explained that I thought with the thousands of dollars I have invested in my HD equipment, the $10 a month HD Access charge and the $230-$250 for Sunday Ticket alone that I thought D* was doing a disservice to their HD Sunday Ticket customers, but that I understand that they have made the decision to set up the package in the manner they have. I likened the SF package as it is now to going to the store because I need plastic forks. On the shelf are boxes and boxes of plastic-ware that includes forks, spoons and knives - but no boxes of just forks so if I want forks, I will need to buy the spoons and knives as well even though I won't use them.

Well, I may go through some withdrawal, and I've got the advantage of not following a team who is out of my home market, but this long-time ST sub is now going ST-free. I have a feeling in the long run my only regret is that I may drop a heart or two with D* by knocking ST out of my subscription list.

A sincere 'Thank You' to DirecTV for making me take this opportunity to step back and look at things in another light. I hope this doesn't mean I have to turn in my 'NFL FAN' license plates!


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

JLuc......great perspective!

To be honest, I don't think I would even think about getting ST if I still lived in Texas (Cowboys fan) since ALL the games were on and always in HD. My wife (from FL) is a bucs fan so that might actually have been unrealistic considering she loves watching her games as much as I do.

But living out here in NC, it is a no brainer since we are in Panthers country and rarely get either Cowboys or Bucs games. My neighbor has ST and last season I watched most games there and he's a huge Cowboy fan as well but for some reason there is just nothing else like "home sweet home". So in my house there is NO choice. I don't mind paying for a service I get good use out of. And I am not one of those people that feel ENTITLED like I have seen regularly around here. I wonder if those people complain about airline tickets when they find out the person next to them got their ticket for less or if you are traveling in first class and used miles to upgrade but the guy next to you got upgraded for nothing?

Same holds true for just about ANYTHING with a price tag. You make a value judgement if you want it for the dollar on the tag. If you get it and the guy next to you happens to get it for less, get over it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I got Superfan the last 2 years for free and just decided this year to go ahead and pay for it this time .. I watch two teams, neither of which are local to me, so NFLST is the only way to go .. HD is also the only way to go.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I really do not need all that other stuff from SF Hd should be included if you have HD access. You pay for HBO and SHO you get the HD version we pay for NFLST we should get the HD version


----------

